# attuned to (the Reiki symbols)



## Alladine

Bonjour,
Voici une demande très spécifique car le contexte est particulièrement important ici : il s'agit de Reiki.
Dans le cadre du Reiki, _attunement _(qui signifie _initiation_) se dit "harmonisation". Mais c'est la première fois que je rencontre l'idée d'être _attuned to the symbols _qui est nécessaire, selon l'auteur Torsten A. Lange, pour pouvoir tirer parti des fameux symboles de Reiki. Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer ? Voire me dire s'il y a un équivalent en français ?
_(...) one thing needs to be conceded to those who try to keep the symbols secret: they are only of use once we’ve been* attuned to them*. Without the attunement, they are nothing but decorative drawings. _
Pour l'instant, je reste avec ma première idée :
_-- ils ne sont d'utilité qu'une fois qu'on y a été initié. _
mais comprend-on le lien entre ce "initié" et les fameuses "harmonisations" dont on parle ailleurs ? Peut-être grâce à la suite : 
_Sans l'harmonisation, ce ne sont que des dessins décoratifs. _?
Merci !
Alladine


----------



## Topsie

Alladine said:


> _...once we’ve been* attuned to them*. ..._


...une fois qu'on a pris conscience de leur existence.


----------



## Alladine

Merci Topsie, mais je crois que ce mot de _attunement _en Reiki évoque quelque chose de très précis, une sorte de rituel, donc c'est plus qu'une prise de conscience.


----------



## Itisi

En effet, il y a une initiation. Mais j'ai du mal à comprendre ta question, *Alladine*.  L'auteur utilise le mot 'attunement' pour parler de cette initiation.


----------



## Alladine

Itisi said:


> En effet, il y a une initiation. Mais j'ai du mal à comprendre ta question, *Alladine*.  L'auteur utilise le mot 'attunement' pour parler de cette initiation.


Oui, et ce mot se dit "harmonisation" d'après ce que j'ai compris de mes recherches (ça ne s'invente pas...). Donc pour _attuned _(qui est l'objet de mon post), je me demandais s'il y avait un terme du style _harmonisé _dans ce genre de contexte, car je n'ai jamais rencontré que le substantif. Et si oui, comment faudrait-il tourner la phrase ?


----------



## Itisi

D'après Wikipédia : "Pour devenir praticien, il est nécessaire de recevoir une initiation ou harmonisation par un maître enseignant de reiki usui."

Recevoir une 'harmonisation', alors...


----------



## Alladine

Itisi said:


> D'après Wikipédia : "Pour devenir praticien, il est nécessaire de recevoir une initiation ou harmonisation par un maître enseignant de reiki usui."
> 
> Recevoir une 'harmonisation', alors...


Merci Itisi, mais relis mon #1 : ce que je veux traduire c'est l'adjectif avec son complément "attuned to them" (the symbols). Je crois que je vais en rester à mon "_ qu'une fois qu'on y a été initié_ ". Ça a au moins le mérite d'être clair, me semble-t-il.


----------



## Itisi

Ben, pour 'once you're attuned to them', je dirais 'une fois qu'on a reçu l'harmonisation'.

(A vrai dire, je ne savais pas qu'on employait ce mot dans ce contexte au lieu d'initiation', mais si l'auteur l'a choisi... De toute façon, 'initiation' ou 'harmonisation', si on n'en dit pas plus, c'est pareillement mystérieux...)


----------



## Topsie

Cette "harmonisation" c'est le fait de s'approprier le pouvoir des symboles


----------



## Itisi

*Topsie*, c'est une transmission énergétique venant d'un maître Reiki qui doit fait partie d'une lignée.


----------



## Topsie

Merci - une sorte de rite initiatique en somme... comme @Alladine a dit dans son poste#1 !


----------



## Itisi

C'est ça !


----------



## Alladine

Itisi said:


> Ben, pour 'once you're attuned to them', je dirais 'une fois qu'on a reçu l'harmonisation'.


Mais là, tu fais carrément sauter le complément "to them", et c'est précisément ce qui me pose problème... (Pas sûre que ce soit fondamental de le traduire...)


----------



## Itisi

Oui, c'est vrai, mais en fait, ça ne change rien au sens : 'on ne peut les utiliser qu'une fois qu'on a reçu l'harmonisation, sans laquelle etc'


----------



## Kelly B

Je suppose qu'ils vibrent, en quelque sorte, en qu'on doit harmoniser ses propres vibrations à celle des symboles, comme l'harmonisation des sons.

Initiation seems like a much weaker word, to me.

Edit - accorder, that's the word I was lacking. You're a trombone in an orchestra and you hear that starting note from the first violin - you tune yourself to it. Attune isn't as direct as that but it's analogous. You synchronize your vibrations.


----------



## tartopom

les symboles ne sont utiles qu'à partir du moment où ils nous ont été révélés    ?


----------



## archijacq

être en résonance


----------



## Kelly B

Ou pourrait-on dire se mettre en résonance ?


----------



## Itisi

'L'*initiation* Reiki appelée également *syntonisation*, *harmonisation*, *reiju*, *mise en résonance* ou *accordage* est le travail énergétique pratiqué individuellement sur chaque participant par l'enseignant lors d'un degré/niveau de Reiki.
*Reiju, syntonisation, initiation, harmonisation, accordage... Pourquoi tant de mots pour évoquer une même réalité ?*
Il est rassurant pour le mental de nommer les choses afin de les cerner et de les approcher. On évoque ici une notion impalpable et incompréhensible sur le plan rationnel. En fonction de sa culture, chacun va donc utiliser un mot différent pour tenter le l'exprimer. Dans le Reiki traditionnel japonais tel qu'il était transmis par Mikao Usui, "*reiju*" peut se traduire par "bénédiction spirituelle". En Occident, on l'évoque le plus souvent sous le nom "*initiation*", mais également "*syntonisation*" (qui en électronique évoque l'ajustement de deux circuits oscillants sur une même fréquence) ou encore "*harmonisation*".'


----------



## Topsie

Une fois qu'on a été *diapasonné(e) *


----------



## Kelly B

Topsie, I wouldn't use a passive form - reflexive is better. It's a deliberate action. (Even if you're just kidding anyway)

(Edit - excellent find, Itisi)


----------



## Alladine

Merci à tous, tout cela est très enrichissant. Je vais donc garder mon idée initiale, ainsi que le mot "harmonisation" que j'ai retrouvé dans tous les livres ou site sur le sujet que j'ai consultés. Où as-tu trouvé ton #19 Itisi ?


----------



## Itisi

*Alladine*, sur un site suisse : L'initiation Reiki ou reiju, syntonisation, harmonisation


----------



## Alladine

Itisi said:


> *Alladine*, sur un site suisse : L'initiation Reiki ou reiju, syntonisation, harmonisation


----------



## Itisi

Bienvenue au forum,* jabin.leveon*!   



jabin.leveon said:


> se mettre en résonance ?


On ne 'se met' pas, on 'est mis'.


----------



## Michelvar

Itisi said:


> On ne 'se met' pas, on 'est mis'.


Ici c'est vrai, puisque l'idée de l'initiation est d'être initié par quelqu'un, pas de s'initier. Mais le mot résonance dans le sens donné ici, créer un lien entre un objet et une personne, n'existe à ma connaissance dans aucun dictionnaire. Je ne vois donc pas pourquoi on ne pourrait pas créer ce lien soi-même, et de mettre en résonance avec un symbole. Puisqu'on utilise un mot qui n'existe pas, pourquoi se limiter.


----------



## Itisi

Je ne comprends pas, *Michelvar*.  Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ta définition, 'créer un lien entre un objet et une personne', et si on pouvait créer ce lien soi-même, on n'aurait pas besoin d'une initiation...

Le texte que j'ai cité à #19 suggère 'mise en résonance'.


----------



## Alladine

_ ---ils ne sont d'utilité qu'une fois qu'on y a été « initié »._ _Sans cette harmonisation, ce ne sont que des dessins décoratifs._
Il me semble que cette formulation est claire, d'autant que dans le reste du livre, on a bien compris que "l'harmonisation" est une forme d'initiation et que, plus loin dans le texte, l'auteur parle d'ailleurs de  "uninitiated hands".


----------



## Michelvar

@Itisi (bonjour  ) je comprends bien, en effet, qu'ici on parle d'être mis en résonance, mais ça ne nous permet pas pour autant d'écrire sur un post qui va être lu par des personnes qui souhaitent apprendre le français qu'on ne peut pas dire "je me mets en résonance avec...".


----------



## Itisi

*Michelvar* (bonjour  ) Je croyais que nous parlions du contexte que nous avons ici.  En tout cas, là, c'est seulement à ce contexte que je pensais...

Bien sûr, dans un autre contexte on peut dire 'se mettre en résonance avec x'.


----------

